# Top Chef: Seattle 12/26/12 - Ck your SP



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Just an FYI, re: this wk's ep of TC: Seattle - 

My Tivo guide had this wk's episode (08) recording at 9:00am today. I went ahead and let that go and checked it to see, yup, it was actually last wk's episode. 

This wk's episode 'Jalapeno Business' is also airing at the usual times tonight (6pm east coast feed, 9pm west coast), but the SP isn't picking it up because it thought that it also played this morning at 9:00.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> This wk's episode 'Jalapeno Business' is also airing at the usual times tonight (6pm east coast feed, 9pm west coast), but the SP isn't picking it up because it thought that it also played this morning at 9:00.


Are you in Alaska? According to the guide data on my TiVos, the first showing of the new episode is 10PM EST, which would be 7PM PST. This is the usual time for new episodes. 9PM is a reshowing of last week's episode.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm in California, so PST and had the same thing happen to me, except it was recorded at 12:00 pm. Noticed it yesterday in the schedule but figured I'd let it go due to the normal Christmas holiday tv schedule changes. Now it's deleted and added the 10:00 pm showing to the todo list.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I am not in Alaska and this happened to me. I set a manual recording for the real airing of the new episode later tonight.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I am not in Alaska and this happened to me. I set a manual recording for the real airing of the new episode later tonight.


I was unclear in my post. It's not whether or not it happened that I was commenting on, it is the times posted. It happened to me too. what I meant was that the first actual showing of the new episode is 10PM EST, not 9PM EST.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm in NV - Pacific Time. Usually it airs for me at 9pm on a pacific time station (the regular SD FN channel) but my HD FN channel plays it both in the earlier slot and the later slot, as my HD FN channel is an east coast feed channel.

I don't know why the guide had the 9am (here) episode designated as the new ep, however. That's the first time that happened. I see that it's normal again next Wed.

James - I made a mistake initially in saying that it airs at 6pm and 9pm. I should have said 7pm and 9pm. Sorry about that. Actually, the current ep airs on my HD FN channel each Wed at 7pm, 8pm, and 9pm.

The problem this week was that it was an *AM *showing that was designated as new when it was not.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> The problem this week was that it was an *AM *showing that was designated as new when it was not.


Don't get me wrong, I am grateful for the heads-up. As I said, it happened to me too. I just didn't want anyone scheduling the 9PM EST showing thinking that it was the new one.


----------



## sungko (Dec 18, 2007)

I noticed my tivo recording this week's episode in the afternoon and it was actually last week. I had to manually record because I set it to record only new episodes. Very strange occurrence.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, James! I appreciate you doing that. I am starting to have some really screwy memory problems. I try to stay on top of it, but sometimes it's like my brain has left the building. Gettin' old is a mutha!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Gettin' old is a mutha!


Tell me about it! They say it beats the alternative but sometimes I wonder. The 5% Wednesday discount at Kroger and Publix comes nowhere near to compensating.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

That day, zap2it had the same episode name & description but with the blue "NEW" icon. My TiVo recorded it the night before so I didn't worry about it. TMS screwed up.

Future recording scheduled - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Is this a new Season of Top Chef? My SP totally missed it... 
I wish these cable shows would stop changing their names...

ETA: Yep. Looks like we are already 8 episodes in... How did you guys hear about it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

bareyb said:


> Is this a new Season of Top Chef? My SP totally missed it...
> I wish these cable shows would stop changing their names...
> 
> ETA: Yep. Looks like we are already 8 episodes in... How did you guys hear about it?


A Wishlist is your best friend for Top Chef.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ggieseke said:


> A Wishlist is your best friend for Top Chef.


Good idea. I'm on it. I love Top Chef. :up:


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

bareyb said:


> Is this a new Season of Top Chef? My SP totally missed it...
> I wish these cable shows would stop changing their names...
> 
> ETA: Yep. Looks like we are already 8 episodes in... How did you guys hear about it?


Same here. Rage. I really didn't want to have to do a Wish List because I don't care about some of the stuff it might pick up (Top Chef Masters, etc). Maybe I'll do a Padma Lakshmi Wish List.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just bit the bullet and downloaded the first 4 episodes from Amazon.com. Cost me twelve bucks.... The rest are gratefully being replayed and my TiVo already picked those up. The first four episodes don't appear to be replaying any time in the next two weeks at least. 

Got to see the first episode already and it looks like an interesting season. Glad I stumbled across this thread before it cost me any more money.


----------

